# Travel Health Insurance



## casielynn88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello! I will be heading to Australia in December of this year on a work and holiday visa. I will be off of my parents insurance a month before leaving and wondering if anyone can recommend a good travel health insurance? I do not want to get caught without insurance given my history of health issues. 

Thank you!!

-Casie


----------



## potatogem (Aug 12, 2014)

You can always contact me on with questions about travel insurance (which covers health). I work in travel insurance and would love to help you out

My email is cameron at travelinsurance com au


----------



## Vakarian (Sep 16, 2014)

Bupa is a decent company as well. Check their website or - if you can of course - give them a call.


----------



## potatogem (Aug 12, 2014)

www.travelinsurance.com.au


----------



## mthorn91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh how I wish I had travel health insurance while staying in Australia under a working holiday visa. I needed an ambulance and over night hospital stay halfway through my visa. And it was EXPENSIVE! You do not want an Australian debt collector hanging over your head, especially if you plan on going back to Australia (specifically under a partner visa since one of the questions on the application is "do you owe any debt to the Australian government?).


----------



## DomDom (Jan 3, 2015)

Got through web site travel insurances compare them, read policy well, and get the cover. I always do that, and at least I am covered, very important.


----------



## mi_li3 (Mar 12, 2015)

World Nomads is a bit pricey but good !


----------

